# My therapise wants to say bye... How do i get out of it?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

So i told my therapise i cant go to therapy anymore because I carnt afford it.

Then my therapist said that's fine, but let's meet for a final session so you can pay me and we can say goodbye.

I DONT WANNA GO! I hate going to therapy arrrrgh! I wish i could just wire the money over, but she's an old biddy and wants me to give the money in person. I don't wanna go, how do i get out of it?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

If you wire her the money she probably won't refuse it.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

NO I cant wire her the money, she's old and doesnt understand about new technologies. I have to carry around a wad of cash instead and give it to her... It's so stoipid!!

I think i'm just going to ignore her email.. we were supposed to meet tomorrow but i cant bear it.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just don't go. Simplez.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I owe her money though :/


Why is my life so not simple


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha no wonder she wants to see you again 



Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Why is my life so not simple


First world problems.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Should I just not go even though I owe her m oney?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

What kind of ****en question is that.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well i dont wanna go :cry


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Just go!! Sometimes we have to do things we don't want. It's only one more session, it could be helpful.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm scared she's gonna guilt trip me into staying  And then i'll feel bad!! rawr


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Call her up and tell her you don't want a final session but that you'll drop off her money.

Or.

Make an appointment for the final session and then the day of, call her up and tell her something came up but that you'll still come by to drop off the money.

Or.

Get a money order (or a cashier's check.. I don't know the difference), and put it in the mail.

Or.

Don't pay her. Only you know if that's something you can live with.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I just wanted to say i went to my final session and it was great to officially wrap things up. I've come on in leaps and bounds since i started. So i'm glad i went and i'm sooo happy i dont have to go anymore


----------

